# Where to order Casa Magna cigars?



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

My father was just telling me about these. No one has any in stock online from what I've seen, and no local store has any. I guess they got cigar of the year and a great rating from CA and flew off the shelves everywhere. One of their best ratings and $5.00 a stick. The cigar company is a small company and are now overwhelmed with backorders.

Texcigars said they have about 200 boxes of the robusto backordered, and they usually get 4 boxes a month. That's crazy!

Any ideas?


----------



## Quasimoto (Dec 20, 2008)

Was coming in to say Texcigars. 

Maybe contact them directly?


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Quasimoto said:


> Was coming in to say Texcigars.
> 
> Maybe contact them directly?


I'll just call and say I'm Michael Phelps and I'm switching from pot to cigars. Haha, jokes.

Doesn't look like I'd be able to get any from there, but thanks.


----------



## p2min (May 8, 2006)

You may find them at Don Juan Cigars. I picked up some when I was in Baton Rouge a few weeks ago. Don Juan Cigar Company - About
:ss


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

I just bought a 5er offer ebay for $35.00 with shipping! $6.00 a stick. Great guy selling them, I told him to sign up here. He said he also just bought a box of 50 Tatuaje Verocu No.2 East Coast. Anyone try these?


----------



## Garu (Apr 3, 2008)

The manufacturer asked all the retail shops to take them off line. Many shops do sell them. Cigars International probably does but does not advertise them. Can't remember the reason why?


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Garu said:


> The manufacturer asked all the retail shops to take them off line. Many shops do sell them. Cigars International probably does but does not advertise them. Can't remember the reason why?


That's really strange... Wonder what they are up to.

Just got my 5er in the mail! They look and SMELL great. Can't wait to try 1.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

They are a good smoke. I can find them at the shops here in Boston but they charge a premium.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Nickerson said:


> That's really strange... Wonder what they are up to.
> 
> Just got my 5er in the mail! They look and SMELL great. Can't wait to try 1.


The manufacturer does not allow these cigars to be advertised on the internet or in mail order catalogs.

A retailer caught violating this agreement will no longer receive Casa Magnas


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I actually got one from my local shop about a month or two ago. What is really surprising is that it is a smaller store that usually doesn't get too much variety in stock. I think at that time it was even more difficult to get than it is now. I thought it was a good cigar, not something I'd smoke again unless if it was gifted to me. But good overall in my opinion.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

darkninja67 said:


> They are a good smoke. I can find them at the shops here in Boston but they charge a premium.


What are some good smoke shops in Boston? I heard a good amount of them were pricey.

I'm about 20-25 minutes south of Boston.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Nickerson said:


> What are some good smoke shops in Boston? I heard a good amount of them were pricey.
> 
> I'm about 20-25 minutes south of Boston.


Try emailing [email protected]
They should be able to tell you who carries them on the south shore


----------



## Richie086 (Mar 26, 2009)

I had no problem purchasing the Casa Magna Colorado Robusto in a new unopened box here on Long Island, New York. Unfortunately, retailers are starting to hike up the price, I had to pay $7.22 per cigar for the box. Still, it sure beats waiting for Texcigars to get them next year.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Richie086 said:


> I had no problem purchasing the Casa Magna Colorado Robusto in a new unopened box here on Long Island, New York. Unfortunately, retailers are starting to hike up the price, I had to pay $7.22 per cigar for the box. Still, it sure beats waiting for Texcigars to get them next year.


I wouldn't wat for Tex Cigars. I'm sure they can't get them because they violated the Face 2 Face agreement.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> What are some good smoke shops in Boston? I heard a good amount of them were pricey.
> 
> I'm about 20-25 minutes south of Boston.


Try calling LJ Peretti LJ Peretti Co. - Established 1870

I know they had some the last time I was there.


----------



## coopesc2000 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yeah they have them in stock i just ordered me a five pack.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I had one of these on Saturday, bought it at a local B & M for $5.80. good smoke .


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

coopesc2000 said:


> Yeah they have them in stock i just ordered me a five pack.


I did the same and it tripped him out that I called 20 mins after you for a 5er too.

Bahahahahahahahhahahahaha!


----------



## coopesc2000 (Jun 6, 2007)

They just don't realize how hard it is to get your hands on them. My shop has had them on order for at least two months now. In fact she even ordered from somewhere else too hoping that she might get them in stock.


----------



## craigchilds (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't want to hijack this conversation but I really dislike it when manufacturers tell retailers not to sell their cigars over the internet. I realize they are trying not to cannibalize the B&M's, the channel through which they've made money for years, but I think it's gone to an extreme. It's time to abandon the B&M model. The marketing and distribution of cigars has changed. The truth of the matter is that B&M's can't compete anymore and will never be able to compete, until and unless state and federal government decides to impose taxes on online vendors. 

But personally, I don't like to frequent B&M's very much. Every once in a while, I'll run across one that has great service and provides a place for customers to relax and enjoy their hobby, but the prices are outrageous compared to what is available online. It's the same reason I'll browse a local bookstore every once in a while, but I buy most of my books from online retailers for 1/2 the price. 

The fact is that my friends and I wouldn't buy many cigars if we had to pay $5-10 per cigar. It would be a hobby we'd engage in once or twice a month, that's all. It's been the advent of the $2 name brand cigar from JR or CBID or Famous, etc. that's made the hobby affordable and fun. 

Just my $0.02...


----------



## coopesc2000 (Jun 6, 2007)

Your absolutely right!!! I was looking for a box of Gurhka Shaggys and my shop wanted to sell them to me for $220. Where as i can get them online for $120. I would love to support my local store but man times are sure getting tight and i would be stupid for not saving a $100 bucks.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Man you two,, 
One of you, needs to change your avatar!! 
I thought that you were entertaining yourself with a nice conversation, with yourself


----------



## coopesc2000 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thats funny!!!!


----------



## JDC20 (Feb 11, 2004)

craigchilds said:


> I don't want to hijack this conversation but I really dislike it when manufacturers tell retailers not to sell their cigars over the internet. I realize they are trying not to cannibalize the B&M's, the channel through which they've made money for years, but I think it's gone to an extreme. It's time to abandon the B&M model. The marketing and distribution of cigars has changed. The truth of the matter is that B&M's can't compete anymore and will never be able to compete, until and unless state and federal government decides to impose taxes on online vendors.
> 
> But personally, I don't like to frequent B&M's very much. Every once in a while, I'll run across one that has great service and provides a place for customers to relax and enjoy their hobby, but the prices are outrageous compared to what is available online. It's the same reason I'll browse a local bookstore every once in a while, but I buy most of my books from online retailers for 1/2 the price.
> 
> ...


I'll have to disagree with you on this one. Brick and Mortars will always be around and they know the playing field will be level again, probably sooner rather than later. Cigar smoking has been and always will be a social hobby. Some people come online to places like here, but most people meet up at a cigar shop or a bar, where it is still legal.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

GlockG23 said:


> Man you two,,
> One of you, needs to change your avatar!!
> I thought that you were entertaining yourself with a nice conversation, with yourself


HAHAH!

I thought the same thing too!

I was like "does this guy think we wont notice that hes talking to himself?"


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ni I didn't think that..... I thought;

Is there an ECHO Echo echo in here? :smile:


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

Visited FUMARE in Reno this past weekend. They had a single box of Casa Magna's the Corona's. They were like $5.80 IIRC . I had two this past weekend and they WERE GOOD. But certainly not "#1 Cigar of the year...go to ANY length to try one" good. 

On Saturday my Buddy and I smoked a CM, then a few hours later a Padron 1964. NO comparison Folks! I know the CM is much cheaper.

FN in MT


----------



## klipsch (Jan 31, 2009)

The Humidor in Cranston, RI has all the Casa's you could ask for. 877-MYSMOKE. Yes...that's how I actually call them. They'll ship anywhere in the country. Donna and Janna are great people.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

BlueHavanaII said:


> The manufacturer does not allow these cigars to be advertised on the internet or in mail order catalogs.
> 
> A retailer caught violating this agreement will no longer receive Casa Magnas


Yup, I was lucky enough to have a friend on another forum stop in a B&M and grab me a box of the belicosos 30 for $105...


----------



## SpecEd (Jun 28, 2010)

OK guys, I ordered a box of Casa Magna Extraordinario last Monday and received them on Friday. When I searched for them online, I found Cigars-Now.com had all the Casa Magna's listed for $0.01. Yeah, right. When I looked deeper, their website said you had to call to order them. So I called...

They say the rumors posted on this site and others are correct, Casa Magna is coming down hard on retailers that sell Casa Magna online. Tex probably can't get them because he broke the rules and has to buy them on the secondary market. C'est la vie. 

I don't want to break any rules by posting any links here, so all I will say is that if you want Casa Magna, you can get them from Cigars-Now.com, but you will have to get their number and call them. The guy I spoke with says they have everything in stock except Pikito.

Hope this helps.
SpecEd


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

PM me if your looking for these.. i may be able to help


----------

